

MacWorld 09 Live Coverage Sources - kanny96
http://www.iphonedev.in/Mac/MacWorld-09-Coverage.html

======
Alex3917
What's interesting is that just two or three years ago irc.macrumorslive.com
#macrumorschat would have had ~1200 people, and this year there are 90 with
less than a minute to until the keynote starts. I know a lot of that is due to
the liveblogging software for the web having greatly improved, but it still
seems like the hardcore fanbase is starting to lose interest and move on to
other things.

